# [SOLVED]Sprawdzanie zawartości pakietu

## Yatmai

Pytanie nieco noobistyczne, ale nie moge znaleźć tego w manualu, bo nie wiem czego konkretnie szukać  :Smile:  Chodzi mi o to, że chcę sprawdzić jaki pakiet zawiera dany program (konkternie chodzi mi o outb  :Smile:  ) ??

----------

## akdmks

```
# equery belongs /usr/bin/outb

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/outb in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 (/usr/bin/outb -> ioport)

#
```

----------

## Yatmai

Hmm, przyznam, że nie spodziewałem sie tego pakietu...  :Very Happy:  Ale mniejsza z tym, dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

Ok, ok. A co zrobić gdy nie mamy tego pakietu w systemie?

----------

## soltys

wystarczy wtedy 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

 i juz jest:D

----------

## KeyBi

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Ok, ok. A co zrobić gdy nie mamy tego pakietu w systemie?

 

```
equery belongs equery

[ Searching for file(s) equery in *... ]

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2_pre2 (/usr/bin/equery)

```

 :Laughing: 

Możesz też skorzystać z pakietu portage-utils, który umożliwia te same możliwości, ale jest o szybciejszy od equery i podzielony na odziellne aplety.

----------

## rasheed

Panowie, z czym do ludzi.

Nie pytam gdzie znajduje się equery, tylko jak szukać w czym znajduje się program gdy go nie mamy.

----------

## Raku

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Nie pytam gdzie znajduje się equery, tylko jak szukać w czym znajduje się program gdy go nie mamy.

 

ja szukam na packages.debian.org   :Cool: 

jak znajdę nazwę pakietu debianowego, to łatwo już znaleźć ebuilda w Gentoo.

----------

## rasheed

Czyli żadnego narzędzia do tego nie ma? Szkoda.

----------

## pmz

I to jest ten ból. Jestem wychowanym na pakietach RPM miłośnikiem PLD i brak czegoś takiego jak 

```
poldek -s <jakiś plik>
```

 bardzo mi doskwiera. Nie uważacie, że w Gentoo powinien być choćby plik, zawierający informacje o tym jakie pliki trafią na nasz dysk po zbudowaniu danego ebuilda?

----------

## szolek

Czyli dodatkowe miejsce na dysku co nie zawsze jest dobre dla każdego. Myślę że coś takiego co proponuje Raku jest do przyjęcia. Tylko jakoś żal że droga na około przez serwis innej distro.

----------

## pmz

Nie mówię, że owy plik powinien domyślnie znajdować się na twoim dysku. Mógłby być ulokowany na serwerach Gentoo i być pobierany "na życzenie", np. za sprawą dodatkowej opcji w konfiguracji portage.

----------

## akdmks

ja podobnie jak Raku robie ale wole wyszukac sobie na http://rpm.pbone.net i juz nie jest debilanowo  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja mam gdzieś deb'y i rpm'y, albo polegam na swojej intuicji (emerge -S czasem pomaga  :Wink:   ) albo programu nie znajduję, i tyle.

----------

## qermit

popieram, z tym że ja używam esearch (jest dużo szybsze). Na dodatek jest drzewo portage i google.

----------

## Ratman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A ja mam gdzieś deb'y i rpm'y, albo polegam na swojej intuicji (emerge -S czasem pomaga   ) albo programu nie znajduję, i tyle.

 

intuicja i -S mało ci pomoże jeśli nie szukasz programu tylko np brakującej biblioteki

----------

## argasek

 *qermit wrote:*   

> popieram, z tym że ja używam esearch (jest dużo szybsze). Na dodatek jest drzewo portage i google.

 

Szczerze? Nie zauważyłem różnicy w szybkości wyszukiwania, natomiast esync trwało u mnie koszmarnie długo w porównaniu do eix-sync.

----------

